# How do I check if there are updated drivers for my device?



## mrjayviper (Jun 14, 2017)

Is there a way to checkout without keep a copy of the source tree? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2017)

You can checkout the source at any place you like. Even your own home directory. Note that drivers are not updated if you stick to the same release versions (11.0-RELEASE-p1 -> 11.0-RELEASE-p2). Drivers can be updated with minor (11.0 -> 11.1) or major (10.3 -> 11.0) upgrades. And those updates are usually mentioned in the release notes.


----------

